# FINATICS AQUARIUM- COOL and INTERESTING FISH!



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello again... well here is another list of cool and interesting fish available! ALL fish are acclimated and ready to go! Thanks for your continued support... Cheers. mb.



Galaxy Rasbora "celestial pearl danio" $3.99 each or 6 for $20.00

Peacock Gudgeon "Tateurundina ocellicauda" $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

Lampeye Killifish $1.99 each or 6 for $10.00

Nothobranchius eggersi "blue notho killi" $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

Fundulopanchax gardneri "nigerianum killi" $7.99 each (males) or $3.99 each (females)

Nothobranchius forerschi "African killifish" $7.99 each (males) or $3.99 each (females)

Fundulopanchax sjostedti "blue gularis killi" $14.99 each (males) or $9.99 each (females)

Rivulus hildebrandi "speckled rivulus killi" $14.99 each (males) or $9.99 each (females)

Aphyosemion gardneri "innidere killi" $14.99 each (males) or $9.99 each (females)





LOTS OF APISTOS AND RAMS IN STOCK TOO! 



FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE

6200 DIXIE ROAD - UNITS 105/106

MISSISSAUGA

PHONE 905-565-1232

OPEN 7 DAYS A WEEK!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Peacock gudgeons are wonderful freshwater tank mates. I wish I lived near your store. I'd love to have a couple of these beauties!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks bud..... its worth the drive and the store is improving on selection and more every month as we grow and cash flow gets better and allows us to do so! hoping to be one of the better stores with amazing quality fish in the GTA if not Ontario and Canada!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> Peacock gudgeons are wonderful freshwater tank mates. I wish I lived near your store. I'd love to have a couple of these beauties!


Get over there! FINATICS is great. Worth the drive!

I have 3 Tateurndina ocellicauda a.k.a. Peacock gudgeon or Peacock goby.

One male (photo) & two females. The male has a more rounded head.

They are great to watch. Their eyes look devilish, but they are great tank mates. I have them in with Nezzie swords, guppies, bettas & plecos, and they all get along.

They also bred in the same tank. It was interesting to witness. The male chose a hole in a dragonstone & lured the female in & wouldn't let her leave for hours. Then, later, I shone a flashlight on the hole & saw about 30-40 eggs attached to the inside of the hole. The male guarded & fanned the eggs for 3 days. When I saw eyes in the eggs, I decided to transfer the stone to a 2g tank to hatch & raise the fry. I now have three 1 inch juvies growing out in another tank.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the good words and push to others to visit Scott! lol... YES its well worth the drive and I am going to continue to bring in NEW and INTERESTING fish every month! requests are always welcomed! thanks for your support! mb


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, I didnt even realize this place is a 10 minute drive from work! Looks like a new stop on my way home is on the horizon


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

How are the Peacock Gudgeon with shrimps?

My main planted tank has Cherrys/Fire Reds and dont want my shrimps to be eaten, LOL


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks scotmando! I'll try to, one day, make a trip of it and Greg's house 

I did, luckily, see them around my side of the town so yay! They're pretty cute. A bit territorial..


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> Thanks scotmando! I'll try to, one day, make a trip of it and Greg's house
> 
> I did, luckily, see them around my side of the town so yay! They're pretty cute. A bit territorial..


 Worth the trip for sure. It's only 35-40km or 1/2 hour from Markham to FINATICS.

You'll like the peacocks. Males are territorial & can be downright nasty to other males. You'll need hiding tubes like for small plecos. Dragonstone is really good.



Jaysan said:


> How are the Peacock Gudgeon with shrimps?
> 
> My main planted tank has Cherrys/Fire Reds and dont want my shrimps to be eaten, LOL


I have a few mature cherry shrimps in said tank as well. But I think they're would eat the baby shrimps unless you had tons of plants.



finatics said:


> thanks for the good words and push to others to visit Scott! lol... YES its well worth the drive and I am going to continue to bring in NEW and INTERESTING fish every month! requests are always welcomed! thanks for your support! mb


I like a quality owner operated shop over any 'corporate store' any day. Quality always wins. Keep up the good work.

Like FINATICS on Facebook too.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you guys still have the peacocks and killis?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I was there on Sunday, saw a few killis, and I picked up a pair of peacocks. Awesome store worth the drive, even from Trenton.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike has great fish and a well kept clean store with lots of viewing room and Many varieties of Tanganyika, malawi and others. 

I personally love how all tanks have their own separate filtration system which minimizes any sorts of diseases per tank.. very nice to see....

Mike is also more then willing to work with you on multiple purchases and is MORE then fair with customers....

Great selection of fish, great store, and great accessories... Check out those tumblers.. ;-)

cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Finatics has a tank full of Corydoras pygmaeus for anyone looking for this tiny cory.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I was there yesterday... I must have missed these.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cagepride (Nov 30, 2013)

Fanatics is totally worth the drive and always has been. It was worth the drive when he was ALL the way in Scarbrough. 
Awesome fish, awesome quality, clean, great pricing....cant say enough good things.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

@ Finatics:

Any corydoras other than pygmys? Any Brochis?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> @ Finatics:
> 
> Any corydoras other than pygmys? Any Brochis?


Mike doesn't have time to check these websites and Sam doesn't work there anymore so you'll have to call the store to ask about any fish.
--
Paul

6200 Dixie Road, Units 105 & 106
Mississauga, Ontario
L5T2E1
Telephone (905) 565-1232
http://finaticsaquarium.com/


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, thanks for the heads up Y2KGT


----------

